# Man's Best Friend Brag Board



## Ashley2011

Hey everyone!

My husband and I are getting a female Boykin Spaniel in around 6 weeks and we've been talking about names - Of course we're kind of stuck so I thought some of you might be interested in posting your dog's picture and name to give us some ideas. This could become a sort of brag board to show off your best hunting dogs or your family pet. 

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Easton is the dog and the cat is lamont


----------



## Ashley2011

Haha, thanks for your reply! It looks like they have a good relationship!


----------



## maker4life

Sniff






Lilly





Nash





Colt


----------



## T.P.

Ozzy the burglar alarm.


----------



## KDarsey

Pearl....the Wonder Dog !


----------



## blondiega1

Coco, our 3 mth old Chocolate Lab





And Daisy, we say she's a chow-bra-doodle cause we think she's a lab/chow mix and SHE thinks she's a poodle.
She's a 55 lb lap baby and Hurricane Katrina refuge.


----------



## Ruger#3

Raising and training a pup makes for great memories.

This is Riley my rabbit hunting buddy.


----------



## StevePickard

Texas Iron Bullet, "Bullet" (named after his very famous grandfathers--Tejas Iron Mike and Noland's Last Bullet) and his son, Georgia Ammo, "Ammo".   Bullet's due to be a Papa again, and Ammo's going to have some brothers and sisters any day now!


----------



## Drew33998

my freind has one named sadie. she is an american leopard. but i love the name


----------



## duckdawgdixie

Dixie


----------



## gsubo

Here's my 13 month old black lab Tripp. He's done awesome in his first season. He's up around 90 retrieves on ducks and 50 or 60 dove. Also pictures is one of my buddies chocolate lab Jordyn. She's a fireball! 

duckdawndixie,
Thats one of the prettiest female black labs Ive seen!


----------



## sheetsrep

Tucker


----------



## Tag-a-long

My Tucker  ​ 

​


----------



## Tag-a-long

gsubo said:


> Here's my 13 month old black lab Tripp. He's done awesome in his first season. He's up around 90 retrieves on ducks and 50 or 60 dove. Also pictures is one of my buddies chocolate lab Jordyn. She's a fireball!
> 
> duckdawndixie,
> Thats one of the prettiest female black labs Ive seen!



Nice shots ... now that duck season is almost over will we be seeing you and Tripp on the hunt test trail??


----------



## j_seph

Laugh about a man owning a poodle if you like but this was one of the best friends I ever had for 14 years. He was a member of the family and one of the smartest dogs you ever seen. Was a redneck lap dog, would go hunt squirrels or anthing else that involved critters in the outdoors RIP Toby


----------



## Ashley2011

Thanks everyone for the replies! I've gotten a lot of good ideas and have enjoyed seeing y'all's pets.

Here are my beagles, Belle, Scout and Blue (and the other dog is Barney- a redtick coonhound - but he's since found another home) last year when we had the big snow in southeast Georgia.


----------



## Esylivin

Saint Thomas JustanIslandBoy (Tybee)  call him Ty


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia

Briar Creeks Dark Brown "Gumbo"


----------



## Duff

Sally and Sadie


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Ashley2011 said:


> Haha, thanks for your reply! It looks like they have a good relationship!



they were pals until this year, lamont got an infection in his leg and passed away. RIP LAMONT


----------



## Canebrake

Duff said:


> Sally and Sadie



Good looking setter Duff!  

You think her and Kate could be sisters???


----------



## Tag-a-long

Esylivin said:


> Saint Thomas JustanIslandBoy (Tybee)  call him Ty



Awww, poor Chief .... done been kicked to the curb by the new kid!


----------



## DSGB

Sable, our 3 yo GSD






Lizzie, my daughter's mostly white 7 yo beagle


----------



## Jasper

This is Bo, a rescue. The good Lord hooked us up 3 1/2 years ago. Awesome dog!


----------



## Jayin J

Lola takin a Nap...ZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## gsubo

Tag-a-long said:


> Nice shots ... now that duck season is almost over will we be seeing you and Tripp on the hunt test trail??




Im fairly certain Im gonna give em a try a couple times this spring.  I think he could do well. He's a lot better dog than I am trainer.


----------



## KBagwell1

Here's my baby, Marko about 6 months ago!

Sorry the pic is so big...didn't know how to make it smaller!


----------



## AbnormalEKG

My best friend. His name's Hunter


----------



## maker4life

My newest addition Belle . She's the daughter of Nash and Lilly above .


----------



## BowHunter89




----------



## duckdawgdixie

gsubo said:


> duckdawndixie,
> Thats one of the prettiest female black labs Ive seen!



thanks she's my baby and she's a pretty good duck dog when she feels like it lol


----------



## lablover

my girls


----------



## holton27596

*Annie*

This is my Annie. she is an absolute sweetheart, but she was an outlaw till she got grown. My next female will henceforth be named Belle Star.


----------



## rydert

My hunting partner. She would go with me when everyone else stayed in the bed. And yes that is a 15' box stand we are sitting in.

possum is her name-Blue Heeler


----------



## doublebrowtine

Maggie "Loves water"





Tazzie "loves to tree squirrels


----------



## QTM2010

Dozer, my mountain cur.


----------



## 243Savage

Zeus, our 10 week old lab pup.

He likes socks.


----------



## Creekwalker




----------



## Jasper

rydert said:


> View attachment 582557
> 
> My hunting partner. She would go with me when everyone else stayed in the bed. And yes that is a 15' box stand we are sitting in.
> 
> possum is her name-Blue Heeler



In the stand with you..........I love it!


----------



## Canebrake

QTM2010 said:


> Dozer, my mountain cur.



you can tell he aint been hunting in about a year....worthless lap dog now


----------



## QTM2010

Canebrake said:


> you can tell he aint been hunting in about a year....worthless lap dog now



That pick was from last year when he was hunting all the time.  He is just a little beefer than those scrawny pointers.


----------



## Benji314

Otis, I picked him up on a call two years ago. He is a Corgi and weiner dog mix.


Igor, he is the best partner I have ever had. Belgian Mallinois German Shepherd mix.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Here are/were mine...(l-r)  Booley, Lilly, Conrad


----------



## DUhollywood1

Morgan 8 y/o










Briley 2 1/2 y/o









Deacon 9 months


----------



## chris mcdaniel

*My GSP Buddy*

 Buddy is 3 yrs old and would rather sit in the duck blind than to eat. he has 3 seasons on himand couldn'task for a better dog and will point quail and hold like a pro.


----------



## JuliaH

Rose and Annie, mother and daughter!


----------



## lungbuster123

This is my German Shepherd Georgia she's two year's old now...in these pics she was only 11 month's old. Would like to start her in some personal/home protection training here soon if I can afford it. She's naturally protective of the house and I think she would do somthing naturally if someone came in or anything, but I would like to have the training anyways.


----------



## BSFR98

Our ole buddy Clyde opening a christmas present


----------



## HD28

My pal Muzzy.


----------



## HD28

My girl Sadie. She's a sweety!


----------



## Brian Groce

Merle, Sadie, and Beau


----------



## muddychick01

Here are all my babies....

Sassy, the 14 year old beagle






Bubba, the 8 year old black lab (that's VERY overweight)






Smokey, the 4 month old wolf/german shepard mix






Dixie, the 1 1/2 year old St. Bernard (with smokey at 5 weeks)






lilterd, the 1 year old Husky mix






And Tippy, the 3 year old Siberian Husky/German shepard mix


----------



## VolFan1nGA

Piper on the left is a German Shorthaired mix and Willow on the right is a Golden Retriever/ Black Lab mix. Got both from a rescue last saturday.


----------



## Ashley2011

*Our new boykin...*











Our boykin spaniel, Gracyn - 6 1/2 weeks

Thanks everyone for your help with the names! Still enjoying seeing all the animals!


----------



## aaronward9

*Tucker*

Here is our Tucker!  Just like GSUBO said, he would be a jam up hunter if I had a lick of hunt training ability! He is a great pet though!


----------



## huntindawg12

My wife and our labs Bootsie(chocolate) and Samson (black) on a day at lake Tobesofkee.


----------



## captbrian

remington or 'remi' as he is known.  here he is at 3 months.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Stone Cutter my Buddy since 2008.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Great looking dogs! This is Sid I got him from the animal shelter about 2 months ago. He loves the jeep and the boat.


----------



## Lukikus2

My 3 yr old Yorky mix.


----------



## huntmore

I hope this works if it does here are mine. Lucy is a treeing feist and the other is Duke a plott.


----------



## jerry russell

Rocko-  A hunting machine.


----------



## fullsizeyota_88

Timber, our 11 month boykin.


----------



## Setter Jax

*English Setters*

My brace of Setters

SJ


----------



## TripleXBullies

I've got a few more since I made these..


----------



## simoncreek okie

This is H-H Ladner's Sugar Baby(Sugar) She is a coming 2yo Ladner Blackmouth Cur and one heck of a squirrel dog!!!


----------



## VANCE

MAXIMUS...


----------



## Mwaldrop

Valley 2 yr old.


----------



## TBear2

*55 lb. lap dog....  Jr. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

Meet "Jr" ... he has a buddy named "Chevy". His rescue family was big NASCAR fans...... "Jr" is not a race fan, but is glued to "Buckmasters" when it's on!


----------



## Torre87

My spoiled 2.5yr boxer, Jack.


----------



## Bkeepr

*Rotten Lacy dogs*

These are my spoiled rotten Lacy dogs, Chip the solid blue and Pearl the blue tricolor.  They have the same sire and different mothers.  They are my best buddies in the woods or in the house.


----------



## rip2k3

StevePickard said:


> Texas Iron Bullet, "Bullet" (named after his very famous grandfathers--Tejas Iron Mike and Noland's Last Bullet) and his son, Georgia Ammo, "Ammo".   Bullet's due to be a Papa again, and Ammo's going to have some brothers and sisters any day now!



Man, Bullet looks to be a twin to my Brittany Jake.


----------



## nbp112479

*My friend*

Loomis is a black and is 7 mouths in pics


----------



## K9SAR

Here's our boy, Grimm.  We also trained him to fetch a flip flop within five minutes on our honeymoon (one went MIA into the spring-fed pond!)


----------



## K9SAR

BSFR98 said:


> Our ole buddy Clyde opening a christmas present



I love Clyde (don't tell our two that!)


----------



## John I. Shore

Rocky, was a Meerkat in a previous life and loves to play solitaire, problem is, he's good at it.


----------



## NGaHunter

A brand new picture of Dio doing what he loves to do


----------



## shakey gizzard

In memory!


----------



## KERCE

This is Zeek. He is 8 years old and still a ball of energy.[IM
	
	




		HTML:
	



G]http://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee354/codykerce/photobucket-2353-1324186320470.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BoxerLuvr

Here's my three Boxers waiting for a snack.

L-R:  Ice 11 yrsold, Amber 6 yrsold,  Ginger 10 yrsold


----------



## gottohunt

Mother and daughter. Georgia and Nelli


----------



## egomaniac247

Wow, is there anything finer than a good dog?  Some seriously amazing animals in this thread.


Here's our two spoiled rotten lazy house alarm systems.

Winnie (lab) and Daisy (spaniel)








Winnie has never messed around with ducks but she is my fishing partner


----------



## foxdawg

*jackson*

my boy jackson. he is an american bulldog, 14 months old.


----------



## willie

Willow, sure miss that dog.


----------



## OleSlingShot

This is Reba.


----------



## Redman54

This is BoBo, 6 yo Old English Bulldog


----------



## Redman54

Few of my Beagles


----------



## Redman54

Ready to go to work!


----------



## ducksmacker11

My girl Mallie 5 month choc lab


----------



## Sling

*Sarah Bella the Wire*

Best dog ever


----------

